# 69 Convert Header (windshield support)



## Mark8117 (May 9, 2017)

Need help, I’m finishing my car and the top of the windshield frame where the convertible top sits, is not finished. My body guys says it gets wrapped in vinyl and my upolhstery shop says it’s painted.

Who is correct?


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Its wrapped not painted.


----------

